# Travelling South - for Snowbirds and IRS Forms



## itsjustme (Jul 23, 2016)

Hope this is the right area for this or is there a Canadian section here?

We have to buy travel insurance every year when we go south which is becoming more expensive as we get older.  Just wondering what other Canadians experience and have you ever had a problem with them paying up.  I've heard some horror stories from other Canadians.


----------

